# Best Relationship Book



## FebStars (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has been posted, but what's the best books you found helped your relationship??

For me:
1) 7 Principles of Making Marriage Work
I was "sold" on the fact that the book uses statistical approaches to finding out problems in relationships. 

Some of the problems the book goes into:
- ways to reduce "heat" during arguments
- ways to reconnect
- relationship boundaries
- recognizing whether a problem is solvable or perpetual
- perpetual problems are the tough ones, if you can identify a problem as solvable, usually the arguments go away

2) 5 Love Languages (still reading), but I've seen this book mentioned many times on this forum.

So, what book(s) and how did the book(s) help?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The 5 Love Languages was excellent as was Love Must be Tough by Dobson.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love books - One of my favorites was Amazon.com: Kosher Adultery: Seduce and Sin With Your Spouse (9781580627924): Shmuley Boteach: Books it was more about spicing up your sex life though, I just adored it & couldn't put it down. 

I also loved Amazon.com: When Your Sex Drives Don't Match: Discover Your Libido Types to Create a Mutually Satisfying Sex Life: Sandra Pertot: Books This helped me better understand myself & my husband - which was causing some conflict- for a time. 

This one taught me alot -that I should have known for years, but some of us are late starters! http://www.amazon.com/Passionista-E...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270144057&sr=1-1

I know these are more geared toward the sexual relationship, but just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I think this is a great book:
Amazon.com: Fighting for Your Marriage: A Deluxe Revised Edition of the Classic Best-seller for Enhancing Marriage and Preventing Divorce (9780470485910): Howard J. Markman, Scott M. Stanley, Susan L. Blumberg: Books

Fighting for Your Marriage: A Deluxe Revised Edition of the Classic Best-seller for Enhancing Marriage and Preventing Divorce. It's not just for troubled marriages, I think every couple should learn the skills it teaches.


----------



## lisakifttherapy (Jul 31, 2007)

Here are a few thoughts on excellent relationship books that I have refered to my clients:


Getting the Love You Want by Harville Hendrix
After the Affair by Janis Abrahms Spring, PhD
The Seven Principles for Making Marriage Work by John Gottman, PhD
The Language of Emotional Intelligence by Jeanne Segal, PhD

There are also a few therapists (me being one) writing e-workbooks for couples. The following is excellent for couples having issues around being sexually disconnected:

Sex, Passion and Intimacy: Keeping the Passion Burning by Richard Nicastro, PhD

Any of the above mentioned get my seal of approval!


----------

